# ProShot Owners Check In



## vermontpainter

If you own a ProShot and are interested in optimizing it for performance, I thought it would be appropriate to dedicate a thread to the topic. 

If theres enough interest, I think I can help. I have been meaning to write an article on this, but its been a little busy lately. 

Step one...Start here to find the inlet valve that is probably sticking:


----------



## Workaholic

Checking in, PS FF here. 

I thought yours would be cleaner than that. Todd! Todd! 

Looking forward to any tips.


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> Checking in, PS FF here.
> 
> I thought yours would be cleaner than that. Todd! Todd!
> 
> Looking forward to any tips.


This wasnt a staged thing. This ps was all messed up and it was because of me. Todd was ripshart. So I got to do the overhaul clinic. The thing was a total mess and we brought it back.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

Have a PS. One dead battery and hard to prime once in a while.


----------



## vermontpainter

ROOMINADAY said:


> Have a PS. One dead battery and hard to prime once in a while.


I am finding that the hard to prime issue is often related to a sticking inlet valve.


----------



## Andyman

I have two PS. My issue has been it will prime but not spray. Both times Graco said I cleaned well ect but there was build up on internal parts. They were 'under warranty'.


----------



## vermontpainter

Andyman said:


> I have two PS. My issue has been it will prime but not spray. Both times Graco said I cleaned well ect but there was build up on internal parts. They were 'under warranty'.


You are another candidate for this simple inlet valve inspection, if you arent already doing it. 

The thing is, they dont tell you in the manual, and the guys in the store dont know, that this is a maintenance practice you can and should be doing. 

I think when they designed and bench tested these things in the R&D phase, they didnt anticipate the long term effects of latex on the inlet valve. Its a ridiculously simple little piece of plastic and latex sticks to it really good if you dont get it clean and soak it in pump armour.


----------



## NEPS.US

Is there a good method for cleaning 8 month old solf gloss essex green out of it?


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> Is there a good method for cleaning 8 month old solf gloss essex green out of it?


ProShot Enema. I bet it can be done.


----------



## Workaholic

Scott have you seen this thread?
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/graco-hd-cordless-airless-17615/


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> Scott have you seen this thread?
> http://www.painttalk.com/f12/graco-hd-cordless-airless-17615/


Yes.


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> Yes.


Seen one in life?


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> Seen one in life?


Yes.


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> Yes.


Looking forward to that article.


----------



## NEPS.US

Has Klaw hacked into Scott's account tonight?


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> Looking forward to that article.


Not sure I will write about it. If guys cant keep a regular ps working, they wont stand a chance with this.


----------



## NEPS.US

The regular PS is a piece of crap. They need to make a better contractor grade machine.


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> Not sure I will write about it. If guys cant keep a regular ps working, they wont stand a chance with this.


If not, write something in the BZ. I want to hear about it.


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> The regular PS is a piece of crap. They need to make a better contractor grade machine.


Actually you are describing the red cordless handheld. :jester:


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> Actually you are describing the red cordless handheld. :jester:


Or not.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Mine stopped priming. It's my fault....didn't keep up with maintenance. Last thing shot was either Duration or Aura exterior.....yiks, that's late October! 

Am I screwed?


----------



## vermontpainter

Paint and Hammer said:


> Mine stopped priming. It's my fault....didn't keep up with maintenance. Last thing shot was either Duration or Aura exterior.....yiks, that's late October!
> 
> Am I screwed?


You'll have to break it down and see if it can be cleaned up, I guess.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

vermontpainter said:


> You'll have to break it down and see if it can be cleaned up, I guess.


oops. 

If its toast I don't think I'd get another. 

May have some batteries that I'll send out east though.


----------



## vermontpainter

Paint and Hammer said:


> oops.
> 
> If its toast I don't think I'd get another.
> 
> May have some batteries that I'll send out east though.


Its worth a try to clean it up. Theres really not much too it. 20 minutes and some soak time and you would know one way or the other. Yeah, don't toss the batteries. Someone can use those for sure.


----------



## wills fresh coat

NEPS.US said:


> The regular PS is a piece of crap. They need to make a better contractor grade machine.


can you say"wagner"? that will never happen


----------



## mpminter

I have been pleased with my PS FF. I use it sparingly as I would like for it to last a while, but I have found it to be very handy. I have had one minor problem with it, but that was easily fixed with the application of a couple wraps of teflon tape.


----------



## CApainter

V,

Would this maintenance application apply to the Graco TrueCoat Pro also?

I've actually never used the one we have, but my partner loves it. No problems so far. I notice the siphon tube is plastic on ours. I'll mention the maintenance option to him and see if we can apply it.

Thanks.


----------



## vermontpainter

CApainter said:


> V,
> 
> Would this maintenance application apply to the Graco TrueCoat Pro also?
> 
> I've actually never used the one we have, but my partner loves it. No problems so far. I notice the siphon tube is plastic on ours. I'll mention the maintenance option to him and see if we can apply it.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. The inlet valve design should be the same. The siphon tubes on all of them are plastic, just some are straight and some are curved.


----------



## Ultimate

vermontpainter said:


> You'll have to break it down and see if it can be cleaned up, I guess.


An edited video for the purpose of shortening it as much as possible. To demonstrate a complete and thorough cleaning as you describe. Would be nice.


----------



## Tonyg

My PS will spray water but can't handle paint. I doubt I have had more than 4-5 gallons through it. Already had the defective batteries replaced but now cant even use it. I love using it when it runs well but it has been a disappointment for me.


----------



## Damon T

I had the defective batteries too. Took forever for Graco to send them to SW for me. Then they only sent one and said the other didn't qualify. My boys at SW went to bat and got me a total of three, one extra for the hassle. I have had mixed results. Definitely wouldn't purchase again. Then my SW rep borrowed mine (funny huh!) to shoot a bunch of draw downs. He asked the Graco rep to send me a free tip, and after several reminders it still hasnt happened. I have not been impressed with Graco customer service. I am strongly leaning towards titan for next purchase, much due to what I've written. Just not sure if it'll be Titan Multi-finish or 6 stage hvlp.


----------



## Mike's QP

Mt SW rep said graco is running a special for the early proshot buyers. Since they were junk you can get a new one for only $150. I also had the bad battery and that was replaced.


----------



## Mike's QP

Has anyone seen the new line of proshhot, that runs at 4000 psi and is indefinetly rebuildable?


----------



## ejs

I ordered a true coat plus through a paint store 400mi from my home, so when the needle started to leak i e-mailed Graco and they sent a new one within 10 days, Minnestoa to Northern B.C. no charge.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

Paint and Hammer said:


> Mine stopped priming. It's my fault....didn't keep up with maintenance. Last thing shot was either Duration or Aura exterior.....yiks, that's late October!
> 
> Am I screwed?


Nova Scotia...will that be East enough? My battery is toast. The other is ok still.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

ROOMINADAY said:


> Nova Scotia...will that be East enough? My battery is toast. The other is ok still.


Thanks for the nice t-shirt....we might have a deal!


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician

Sometimes I wonder Do I start a new thread, or resurrect an older one? Well, since the ProShot / TruCoat is something of a specialty item, I thought I'd piggy-back on this thread, hoping my info will be readily found by all who wonder about these tools.

I've posted here, at length, about the ProShot. I'd like to add what I've learned in the six months or so since then.

First off, "ProShot" is the version only available from Sherwin-Williams. The TruCoat is available everywhere else. This is important, because the tips and extensions are NOT interchangeable. 

My first caution has to do with the paint you spray. Though the Graco literature seems to suggest that you can spray oil-based paint with it, that is misleading. Both S-W and RustOleum oil paints contain chemicals that are NOT recommended for these tools. If you want to spray them, I suggest the "Fine Finish" version. When in doubt about a paint, look at the MSDS.

Now ... for the accessories .... I finally used the extension wand. It is a real help in spraying ceilings and higher up the wall. Heck, it even helps spraying down low. However .... remember, the paint cup is with the gun, so tipping the gun will cause you to lose prime. After using the extension for a gallon or two, you might want to take off the tip and clean it out; I never felt this need until I used the extension. Perhaps the fault was with the paint, rather than the extension. In any event, this was the first time since I bought the thing that simply spraying water both ways through the tip wasn't enough to clean it. My 'kit' now also includes a toothbrush for cleaning the tip.

The extension is also an interesting exercise in the art of nut tightening. You do need to snug the extension to the gun, and the tip to the extension, or they will flop around or leak. A pair of Channellocks works fine, but the key is just to make them snug. No need for muscle here!

More challenging are the smaller nuts that control the pivots on the extension. You need two wrenches - I think they're 5/8" - and the trick is -again- to get them tight enough to hold, but loose enough that you can adjust the angles as you spray.

I do suggest getting the long extension.

Another idea that has worked out extremely well was to purchase several additional 1-qt. paint jars for the sprayer. Refils are much quicker, and cleaner, when you can simply transfer the sprayer from the empty jar to a waiting full jar. The silicone pour caps Lowes sells for gallon cans work extremely well for filling the paint jars. I advise against the accessory gallon pack for the sprayer.

I saw a comment earlier about the gun in the picture looking dirty. Well, let me tell you, the plastic of the ProShot is a paint magnet. It holds over-spray like nothing else! Simple water won't clean it; today I sprayed it with a 'paint clean-up' I found at Lowes, and the paint wiped right off, like magic.

Battery life is an issue. You can spray about a gallon on a single charge, but you can also spray quite a bit faster than the charger can 'refill' the battery. I suggest getting a third battery, or you'll have to stop after about 2-1/2 gallons.

My Harbor Freight 'parts washer' continues to make clean-up a joy. I did add a better drain arrangement.


----------



## KEEGS

I just picked up a brand new PS from Ebay...eh, made a stupid low offer...and it was accepted lol! 215.00 later (shipping included:thumbsup it is on my door step, brand new--no refurb, never used. Another toy for the work van...




Paradigmzz said:


> better yet, use a snap knife and cut the same channel as you would see on a guard and you can keep the gaurd intact.


 
Funny you should mention about triming the tip guard to open up the receiving channel...worked like a charm. So, the PS (515) rotates and pops out like a regular old Rac-X. It was pretty easy to trim the plastic with a utility knife...a little tricky working around the tip, but no problem really...And the FFT went right in like butta. I used the PS for the first time today with the FFT in the "modified" tip-guard and it worked perfectly...2 Black fiberglass doors look like they have a factory finish on them. All-in-all...pretty sweet, and kind of fun to toy around with...it has a home in the van.


----------



## Finn

Guys we just landed an apartment repaints gig will be a total of 100 units, I'm gonna spray them, as there is a lot of texture and flipping popcorn ceilings I don't want to out lay $3000 on two sprayers just yet , want to make sure we do the first ten rooms ok, is this pro shot gonna be good 50 rooms per sprayer?


----------



## RH

Brian-
Not an expert in them at all but from what I've read maybe the battery issue could be a real paint in the ass. Seems like 100 units would justify an investment in two "regular" sprayers (which sounds like the way to go in this project - especially considering the ceilings).


----------



## Wolfgang

Finn said:


> Guys we just landed an apartment repaints gig will be a total of 100 units, I'm gonna spray them, as there is a lot of texture and flipping popcorn ceilings I don't want to out lay $3000 on two sprayers just yet , want to make sure we do the first ten rooms ok, is this pro shot gonna be good 50 rooms per sprayer?


Spend the $4-500 on a used Titan440, Graco390, Airlessco540. The Proshot isn't made for what you're describing. Won't handle the volume at the tip you'll need. If you buy a Proshot for that gig, you're just going to be out the money you'll need for a larger sprayer.


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician

Production painting? Not really for the ProShot. If anything, you'll need the corded version; there just isn't enough juice in the batteries for more than a gallon per battery.

You WILL want the gallon backpack accessory- with an extra gallon jug. You WILL want to set up a parts cleaner as a paint clean-up booth. 

You also will REQUIRE the $100 extension, so you can point the nozzle where it needs to point. This is especially critical for ceilings, and if you're using the backpack.

Now, I haven't asked Graco .... but I suspect that if you run 100 gallons through it and wear it out, you might be able to purchase the sprayer 'naked.' Take away the tips, the batteries, and the charger .... and the bare sprayer ought to cost about $200.


----------



## Finn

Yep
I'm sold on that am picking up a new Titan 440 this morning and am getting the pro shot deal all from SW, Titan for $875 and pro shot for $399 plus able to buy another pro shot for $150. Gonna use the pro shots for the kitchen cabinets and doors. 

This will get us started and not break the bank. I'm not a sprayer as I have said before I have a guy starting on Monday who sprays , am going today to start prep, so I will practice a bit with the pro shot, I like the idea of setting up a cleaning area for the sprayers. There is gonna be 3 of us on the gig so by the end of the first batch of units I should be an intermediate or idiot sprayer. 

These young ins have me playin with I phones and sprayers tut tut, but am lookin forward to learning a new skill. Cheers for the feed back folks


----------



## capepainter

I have 2 proshots and have been happy so far, i do think they are over priced and i,am looking to get the backpak that holds a gallon. Cross my fingers no problems like i ,ve heard on here.


----------



## Finn

capepainter said:


> I have 2 proshots and have been happy so far, i do think they are over priced and i,am looking to get the backpak that holds a gallon. Cross my fingers no problems like i ,ve heard on here.


I just bought one yestetday and got a coupon to send in to graco and they will send me another for $150.00 without accessories. I paid $ 399.00 for this one


----------



## wills fresh coat

Finn said:


> Yep
> I'm sold on that am picking up a new Titan 440 this morning and am getting the pro shot deal all from SW, Titan for $875 and pro shot for $399 plus able to buy another pro shot for $150. Gonna use the pro shots for the kitchen cabinets and doors.
> 
> This will get us started and not break the bank. I'm not a sprayer as I have said before I have a guy starting on Monday who sprays , am going today to start prep, so I will practice a bit with the pro shot, I like the idea of setting up a cleaning area for the sprayers. There is gonna be 3 of us on the gig so by the end of the first batch of units I should be an intermediate or idiot sprayer.
> 
> These young ins have me playin with I phones and sprayers tut tut, but am lookin forward to learning a new skill. Cheers for the feed back folks


You just picked up 100 units, how is 4-5 hundred going to break the bank? With the $ and aggravation you just spent on a ps you could of got another 440 in a couple of weeks or better yet don't even get the second sprayer. The 440 will spray the whole job. If the guy you hired is an experienced sprayer he will know what tips to use for the cabinets
You just had a few guys tell you that the ps is not for production and you went and got it anyway, I will bet your ps won't be spraying water by the time you complete this job


----------



## Finn

wills fresh coat said:


> You just picked up 100 units, how is 4-5 hundred going to break the bank? With the $ and aggravation you just spent on a ps you could of got another 440 in a couple of weeks or better yet don't even get the second sprayer. The 440 will spray the whole job. If the guy you hired is an experienced sprayer he will know what tips to use for the cabinets
> You just had a few guys tell you that the ps is not for production and you went and got it anyway, I will bet your ps won't be spraying water by the time you complete this job


Yeah your right, but not breaking the bank means I have enough cash flow to pay our guys wages while we wait 60 days on the account being paid. I'm only using the pro shot for the cabinets and doors, ( if I need to ) but theres a possibility we might be using poly on the cabinets so that is why having a pro shot for that plus another for only $150 will ensure we get to the end off the job. That's 2 sprayers for cabinets and Titan for walls and ceilings.

All of our employees who work for us are double skilled, and one of their traits has to be painting including spraying, so I pay my painters more than my painters mates, I will have 3 sprayers on that job but can't afford 3 titans and still have there wages in bank for next 3 months. 

I need 3 guys on this for most of the time, it's not a big profit margin, but it will keep our lawn crew guys in work during the winter months. And right now my priority is to get good quality work out to these clients to secure winter work. 

At the minute we are only servicing existing clients who have other painters but are seeing how we do things and signing up with us. We will prob kick back profit on some jobs just to keep our guys in work.

I understand and agree with your thinking but there is a bigger picture. The Titan I want to keep for indoor use, and when we hit our exterior season I will. Two sprayers for that and we already have 5 large jobs secured for that. Our sprayers for exterior are prob gonna run us $4000 each and we will need them when time comes and have funds already for that. 

It's not just business decisions young grasshopper, it's people decisions I may be a rookie on a sprayer, but I've probably forgot what most of you know when it comes to people and business and not people and profit.

WOW I've just read that and I feel really wise, ah well that's what God gives Ye !

Hope that answers Ye mate!


----------



## wills fresh coat

Finn I know a thing or two about spraying and I beg to differ, you have one spray pump and two batt operated rattle cans. :thumbsup:...If I showed up on a job and the owner had equipment that was brand new I would wonder wtf was going on
Anyway good luck with the job

Good ay mate. :thumbup:


----------



## Finn

Cheers mate

Good point about the new sprayer, I'll spray it with the pro shot before I go there1


----------



## robladd

Finn I just want to ask you 1 question. Can you tell us how many gallons you intend on spraying your 1st week on this job?

I believe several members here have been giving you solid advice on spray equipment
required to handle this job start to finish.

I'm not the least bit concerned that you have adequate equipment to start this job.

I am skeptical that you do not have the equipment to finish this job.

60 days is a long time to go with out having the means to a end.


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician

FWIW:

I got my backpack through Portland Compressor, as soon as it hit the market.

I noted three 'issues:'
1) Bend over just a bit and you lose suction;
2) The attachment to the sprayer kept coming loose; and,
3) I wasn't happy with the way of cleaning the hoses (just run water through them).

Here's how the issues have been addressed so far:
1) Bending over is not an issue, now that I have a tip extension. I bought it to help me get ceilings and the tops of walls, but it also makes it easier to get low;
2) Graco sent me a redesigned hose set. The new attachment pieces solve that problem; and,
3) I'm cleaning the larger hose by using a fiberglass 'fish stick' and a plastic bore brush or gotton gun swab. I'm still working on the smaller hose.


----------



## robladd

I would never recommend this Binks Model 140 to do anything but cleaning SSPC-SP1.

But I know some bayou boys who call this a Cajun Spray Rig.

Bet it out last a PS!


----------



## wills fresh coat

robladd said:


> View attachment 10464
> 
> 
> I would never recommend this Binks Model 140 to do anything but cleaning SSPC-SP1.
> 
> But I know some bayou boys who call this a Cajun Spray Rig.
> 
> Bet it out last a PS!


If it comes with a back pack I'm going to order one.....:jester:


----------



## Workaholic

robladd said:


> View attachment 10464
> 
> 
> I would never recommend this Binks Model 140 to do anything but cleaning SSPC-SP1.
> 
> But I know some bayou boys who call this a Cajun Spray Rig.
> 
> Bet it out last a PS!


lol
The PS is a disposable tool, it has a life cycle that a normal spray rig does not have. Just another tool in the bag of tricks. I like being able to pull mine out and spray something without setting up a regular airless but it is not a replacement to a traditional spray rig. To all the guys considering a first time sprayer I recommend a traditional spray rig.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

Workaholic said:


> To all the guys considering a first time sprayer I recommend a traditional spray rig.


I bought a PS 1st and 440i 2nd.... Should have done the 440i 1st....


----------



## robladd

Workaholic said:


> lol
> The PS is a disposable tool, it has a life cycle that a normal spray rig does not have. Just another tool in the bag of tricks. I like being able to pull mine out and spray something without setting up a regular airless but it is not a replacement to a traditional spray rig. To all the guys considering a first time sprayer I recommend a traditional spray rig.


I'm glad you brought up traditional spray rig!
I started with a conventional 5 Gallon pot and Model 18 gun both Binks.

The first airless was a Graco President 28:1 and Golden gun. Some here might just remember the good old Graco Golden Gold.

Matter of fact I just shot primer on a gang box and toddlers you just can't do everything with a airless.


----------



## robladd

The toddlers chair and box will get a 2 coats of Rust-oleum Topside paint.

Another angle of the gang box. You would not want to paint the handle pocket of this gang box with a airless, no!


----------



## Workaholic

robladd said:


> Matter of fact I just shot primer on a gang box and toddlers you just can't do everything with a airless.


Not everything. that car thread made me cringe but for a lot of us a airless works for most of what we do. I have a earlier hvlp around here but it never gets use. I would like to get an AAA before long


----------



## robladd

Workaholic said:


> Not everything. that car thread made me cringe but for a lot of us a airless works for most of what we do. I have a earlier hvlp around here but it never gets use. I would like to get an AAA before long


Work you don't have a AAA? Being a proud owner of 2 I would suggest a air driven.

Choose wisely, I can tell you this. AAA is so competitive of a market you get what you pay for.


----------



## Ultimate

Workaholic said:


> Not everything. that car thread made me cringe but for a lot of us a airless works for most of what we do. I have a earlier hvlp around here but it never gets use. I would like to get an AAA before long


Car thread? Linky?


----------



## Workaholic

robladd said:


> Work you don't have a AAA? Being a proud owner of 2 I would suggest a air driven.
> 
> Choose wisely, I can tell you this. AAA is so competitive of a market you get what you pay for.


I am a slow to evolve to the new stuff. I have read your posts and you seem to be very knowledgeable on them. What would you advise for a mobile AAA


FatherandSonPainting said:


> Car thread? Linky?


lol http://www.painttalk.com/f12/automotive-painter-needs-advice-airless-18195/


----------



## Finn

Wow
So job started yesterday, and my sprayer was a no show! No dramas, I have until Friday , I'll just brush and roll, it's a pity since I wasted all that time prep and masking the first 3 apartments. But wait hold on!! NO Brian you have until tomorrow!!! Seems there was a break down in comms between maintainence and manager. Could not get a sprayer on short notice, so I got my personal instructor to teach me: "you tube" no dramas got all the kitchen cabinets and doors primed with me wee pro shot. It's a great wee sprayer easy to use. Now I'm about to hit the ceilings and walls with the Titan 440 . Will let you know how that goes , I am about to pull an all nighter. I thought them days were over!


----------



## robladd

Workaholic said:


> I am a slow to evolve to the new stuff. I have read your posts and you seem to be very knowledgeable on them. What would you advise for a mobile AAA
> 
> lol http://www.painttalk.com/f12/automotive-painter-needs-advice-airless-18195/


Work the first thing you want to consider when purchasing a AAA system is the finishes that you will be applying.

If your doing a good amount of clear coats I would recommend a 10 or 15 to 1 system.

If you are doing any paint finishes WB or Solvent 
I would recommend a 20 to 30 to 1 system.

Next thing that you have to consider is what your finish schedule is.

Residential, Commercial high end NC and redo's?

I'm going to bet you are doing a little bit of both.

Next would be the biggest tip you would use for the heaviest material you are going to use regularly. 

The tip is usually a .019" but this is the big thing you really have to take into consideration. If you go any bigger than that, ease of mobility is lost IMHO.

I don't want to rank any specific manufacturer but my line up goes something like this.

Kremlin, Graco/Binks, Wagner, CA Technologies
and others that I have limited experience with.

The most advance pumps Wagner and Kremlin.
Then Graco/Binks IMHO but this is for AAA.

The most advance guns is something we could discuss for some time. Graco/Binks have the Roughest toughest guns on the market. The most sophisticated guns with the lightest triggers and weights over all would be Kremlin and CAT.

Now what I have real trouble with is Wagner. Truly R & D on pumps, guns, tips new Technoligies ALL there.

I don't want to PO anyone here but their like SWP. They make something for everyone and they sleep with Titan.

Then you have to through electrostatic in the mix and round tips and it starts to get a little overwhelming.

By know means do I have all the answers for AAA's but I have done my home work and payed my dues.

Let's do it like this. I am down sizing my set ups as we speak. I believe the trend with coatings as of today a small residential commercial contractor of yesterday needed a 2GPM pump for production and 1GPM pump for finishes or equipment of that effect.

The main reason for that was the materials they sprayed on a daily basis did not have all the regulations that coatings do today.

Yesterday's paint weighed 12-13 lbs per gallon and was not regulated as much as paint is today.

Today's coatings weigh less and have much lower VOC's Which in turn need a newer thought process on applying them more productively and efficiently. 

Getting a little winded but this is what I think is the proper set up for contractors today.

A 1.3 GPM hydraulic airless in gas/ electric.
Plus a .4 GPM AAA for fine finishes, preferably air driven. These combo's can easily handle all your finish needs

Respectfully robladd


----------



## aaapaintingcolorado

I purchased a Pro Shot the first month they came out from Sherwin Williams. Immediately I noticed the batteries sucked. I maybe got 2 quarts through each battery, and YES the batteries burn out before you can recharge the other one. I too noticed the gun would not prime itself after only about 2-3 uses. Sometimes it would be able to shoot water through it, but not be able to pull paint up. As mentioned earlier, you can pull the valve apart and clean it. When I first saw the parts that this thing was made of I laughed. What cheap sh*#. I paid an arm and a leg when these things were new and the entire operation relies on a cheap piece of plastic and a spring from a click pen. I feel maybe they rushed through the production on these guns and skipped some of the long-term quality on the parts. Anyway, cleaning this valve is necessary after EVERY use. Here's a problem I have, that no one mentioned yet: I purchased the larger cup (which is honestly great), but the weight of it seems to cause it to pop out of the gun. The threads on the PS are made form 2 pieces and there is nothing at the threads holding these two pieces of plastic together. I find myself having to hold the cup the entire time I am spraying. What a pain. I was unfortunate enough to have the cup fall off when I was spraying some cabinets and it landed on a freshly sprayed door, ruining it, and then spilling out onto an unpainted piece. So many problems from one little toy. I LOVE the theory of this gun. But a version 2 is absolutely mandatory. It has a few glitches that were not caught before production, but now that this has been through the ringer - FIX IT!!!! And no, I do not want to spend $150 on an identically designed new unit. That's throwing good money after bad. I'm off to SW to see about trading these batteries in.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix the cup from falling out! Maybe drill a screw into it, use a automotive clamp, etc???


----------



## Damon T

The batteries are a known warranty issue. They should replace them for free for you. It took them several months after I brought mine in, but Graco finally got around to getting them to my SW store.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Checking in as a new owner of a Pro Shot II. Just bought it today and am going to play with it over the weekend to get a feel for it. I have two doors to spray in a high rise downtown on Monday and I really don't want to drag my Finishpro down for just that. They were having a sale and it was just the nudge I needed to jump on another bandwagon.


----------



## Workaholic

What does the ps2 cost? My FF model is still going.

Nice pan and mud knife.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Workaholic said:


> What does the ps2 cost? My FF model is still going.
> 
> Nice pan and mud knife.


It was $428.00 with a $75.00 mail in rebate. Would liked to have done the fine finish one, but at over six bills I'd rather spend a little more and get a new HVLP. 

LOL on the pan and knife. Have you tried the new pans with the rounded bottoms yet? Been keeping my eye out for one in stock at a local here, otherwise I'll order on line. Been dying to try one out.


----------



## RH

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Checking in as a new owner of a Pro Shot II. Just bought it today and am going to play with it over the weekend to get a feel for it. I have two doors to spray in a high rise downtown on Monday and I really don't want to drag my Finishpro down for just that. They were having a sale and it was just the nudge I needed to jump on another bandwagon.


Paul - I'm leaning to getting one for the same reason you bought yours. Will be looking forward to seeing some feedback from you.


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> It was $428.00 with a $75.00 mail in rebate. Would liked to have done the fine finish one, but at over six bills I'd rather spend a little more and get a new HVLP.
> 
> LOL on the pan and knife. Have you tried the new pans with the rounded bottoms yet? Been keeping my eye out for one in stock at a local here, otherwise I'll order on line. Been dying to try one out.


Yeah the FF cost me over 6 bills but two yrs later it still works well which is more than I can say for some of the original ps owners. 

I have been using the rounded bottom pan for about two yrs and I use the same blades.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

RH said:


> Paul - I'm leaning to getting one for the same reason you bought yours. Will be looking forward to seeing some feedback from you.


I'll definitely check back in after I get a good feel for it. I'm really looking forward to trying it out, and at $353.00 (after rebate) I really couldn't pass it up.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

Workaholic said:


> ....I have been using the rounded bottom pan for about two yrs and I use the same blades.


 Two years?

I have never seen nor heard of rounded bottom mud pans. I'm getting one.

Thanks

Getting a proshot II, will post updates here.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> Two years?
> 
> I have never seen nor heard of rounded bottom mud pans. I'm getting one.


----------



## Workaholic

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> Two years?
> 
> I have never seen nor heard of rounded bottom mud pans. I'm getting one.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Getting a proshot II, will post updates here.


It is not truely round bottom but curved where the blade hits the bottom. It is nicer than flat imo.


----------



## Workaholic

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> Two years?
> 
> I have never seen nor heard of rounded bottom mud pans. I'm getting one.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Getting a proshot II, will post updates here.


This is what I use 

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Mud-Pans/Advance-Round-Bottom-Mud-Pan.html


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

This one looks good also. 

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Mud-Pans/Round-Bottom-Grip-Drywall-Pan.html

Sorry, back to the ProShot thread...


----------



## Workaholic

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> This one looks good also.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Mud-Pans/Round-Bottom-Grip-Drywall-Pan.html
> 
> Sorry, back to the ProShot thread...


That is the one I have. Sorry I was lazy and just picked one that was close. The Advanced knives like in Pauls pic are nice too.


----------



## vermontpainter

Paul

Keep us posted on how you like the PS2. I think it is improved in some key areas over the first gen.


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> Paul
> 
> Keep us posted on how you like the PS2. I think it is improved in some key areas over the first gen.


Does that mean the pulsing complaint is taken care of and it will still work next season?

My complaint is more with the longevity of the batteries.


----------



## woodcoyote

Workaholic said:


> Does that mean the pulsing complaint is taken care of and it will still work next season?
> 
> My complaint is more with the longevity of the batteries.


Pulsing solved? No, that's how it sprays (functions) lol. But when the machine works well it comes out in a constant flow so you can't tell. 

But like I said in other posts, when the battery runs low or it has uptake issues of material then you'll see it sputter/pulse. 

As for the batteries, they work well. Haven't had issue with lasting long or whatever, but then again I don't try to paint a whole house with a proshot. I just wish they had a quick charge option, takes awhile for them to charge up.

Edit: I was talking about the PS2. Not the home depot/lowes PS (true coat)


----------



## Workaholic

woodcoyote said:


> Pulsing solved? No, that's how it sprays (functions) lol. But when the machine works well it comes out in a constant flow so you can't tell.
> 
> But like I said in other posts, when the battery runs low or it has uptake issues of material then you'll see it sputter/pulse.
> 
> As for the batteries, they work well. Haven't had issue with lasting long or whatever, but then again I don't try to paint a whole house with a proshot. I just wish they had a quick charge option, takes awhile for them to charge up.
> 
> Edit: I was talking about the PS2. Not the home depot/lowes PS (true coat)


I have the ps FF but was cracking a joke about the original ps complaints, not the truecoat but just the ps1


----------



## READY TO ROLL

The lowes here in southern cali has a pro shot with the battery for $300.00 and the one with the cord for $250.00. I'm getting antsy to get one now!


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> I have the ps FF but was cracking a joke about the original ps complaints, not the truecoat but just the ps1


Crap stirrer. Vernilla.


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> Crap stirrer. Vernilla.


It's my new thing.


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> It's my new thing.


To quote Todd: How's that workin' out for ya?


----------



## vermontpainter

Here's a article I saw in APC magazine about the new generation ProShot II.


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> To quote Todd: How's that workin' out for ya?


Everything is great thanks. 


vermontpainter said:


> Here's a article I saw in APC magazine about the new generation ProShot II.


Good article. I wish the FF had the different type of suction inlet.


----------



## PP&C Services

I done this small house entirely with a ProShot ll just for this thread. All gutters, soffit, shutters, porch, and porch ceiling, and body of house was painted with it to prove a point. If you learn how to use it, clean it properly, and understand its limitations, it's a fine little unit. I went through 13 gallons of paint and 6 fully charged 20v lithium ion batteries. The house is 1,100 sq ft with aluminum siding, soffit, and gutters. The porch ceiling is finish grade plywood, and the porch is split faced block. This should tell the story of what this unit can do.


----------



## woodcoyote

PP&C Services said:


> I done this small house entirely with a ProShot ll just for this thread. All gutters, soffit, shutters, porch, and porch ceiling, and body of house was painted with it to prove a point. If you learn how to use it, clean it properly, and understand its limitations, it's a fine little unit. I went through 13 gallons of paint and 6 fully charged 20v lithium ion batteries. The house is 1,100 sq ft with aluminum siding, soffit, and gutters. The porch ceiling is finish grade plywood, and the porch is split faced block. This should tell the story of what this unit can do.
> 
> View attachment 16383



Nice post, good work! Yeah your right it does prove a point. Sounds like this would have been a great project for the backpack accessory. Love that thing.


----------



## Workaholic

PP&C Services said:


> I done this small house entirely with a ProShot ll just for this thread. All gutters, soffit, shutters, porch, and porch ceiling, and body of house was painted with it to prove a point. If you learn how to use it, clean it properly, and understand its limitations, it's a fine little unit. I went through 13 gallons of paint and 6 fully charged 20v lithium ion batteries. The house is 1,100 sq ft with aluminum siding, soffit, and gutters. The porch ceiling is finish grade plywood, and the porch is split faced block. This should tell the story of what this unit can do.
> 
> View attachment 16383


Looks good. I would have pulled out an airless rather than filling a quart at a time but points need to be made.


----------



## vermontpainter

woodcoyote said:


> Nice post, good work! Yeah your right it does prove a point. Sounds like this would have been a great project for the backpack accessory. Love that thing.


Agree. The backpack is pretty bomb.


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> Agree. The backpack is pretty bomb.


How many gallons does the bp hold?


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> How many gallons does the bp hold?


One.


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> One.


So eight to ten pounds on your back? Easy peasy.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Workaholic said:


> So eight to ten pounds on your back? Easy peasy.


I picture Scott with one of those goofy hats that holds two beer cans. Only it holds two gallons of paint instead.


----------



## RH

Anyone ever use the corded model? Obviously the battery issues would be gone but also wondering how much lighter it might make the unit.


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I picture Scott with one of those goofy hats that holds two beer cans. Only it holds two gallons of paint instead.


Strongest neck in the land. I think it will be left to Todd though.


----------



## Workaholic

RH said:


> Anyone ever use the corded model? Obviously the battery issues would be gone but also wondering how much lighter it might make the unit.


Quite a few tried the corded model. Not sure what the long term feeling was though.


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> Strongest neck in the land. I think it will be left to Todd though.


You'd be surprised. We are actually compiling a list together to do a Top 5 Products We Disagree On post. 

It'll never see the light of day here, but should be an interesting read.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Workaholic said:


> Quite a few tried the corded model. Not sure what the long term feeling was though.


I thought about the corded version when I was reading mixed reviews of the original. My reasoning was that it was at a price point that I could live with if it turned out to be a flop. But then the PS II came out and I jumped all in.


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> You'd be surprised. We are actually compiling a list together to do a Top 5 Products We Disagree On post.
> 
> It'll never see the light of day here, but should be an interesting read.


I would like to read that.


----------



## vermontpainter

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I thought about the corded version when I was reading mixed reviews of the original. My reasoning was that it was at a price point that I could live with if it turned out to be a flop. But then the PS II came out and I jumped all in.


I'm glad you bought the PSII before you saw my review on it. That said, I will be curious to hear what you think about it after putting it on the job, in relation to what I said about it in review. 

Any interest in a guest article? We have opened up the tcr site to that.


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> I would like to read that.


You would be surprised at the number of products/tools that we disagree on from a day to day basis at topcoat. Its not slight disagreement, either, its full on. Its a good thing, allows us to see the full spectrum of positives and negatives in gear selection to outfit jobs.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Well I tried it out today for the first time and made a quick video. Trying to spray and hold my phone at the same time isn't the easiest thing to do, but you guys already know that. 

I finished off the door proper after I shot this and have to say I really like my new toy and the finish it laid down. My first impression is that I'm surprised at the power/psi of it. I somehow was expecting less force out of it because its in such a small package. It truly is an airless sprayer, with all the overspray associated with an airless. I'll have to remember that, as you can see in the vid that I wiped out my deck a bit.  (Its way past due for re-staining anyway :yes 

Going to try it on an actual job tomorrow and spray two doors. After playing around with it today I have every confidence it will do its job as intended and make me some money!


----------



## PP&C Services

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Well I tried it out today for the first time and made a quick video. Trying to spray and hold my phone at the same time isn't the easiest thing to do, but you guys already know that.
> 
> I finished off the door proper after I shot this and have to say I really like my new toy and the finish it laid down. My first impression is that I'm surprised at the power/psi of it. I somehow was expecting less force out of it because its in such a small package. It truly is an airless sprayer, with all the overspray associated with an airless. I'll have to remember that, as you can see in the vid that I wiped out my deck a bit.  (Its way past due for re-staining anyway :yes
> 
> Going to try it on an actual job tomorrow and spray two doors. After playing around with it today I have every confidence it will do its job as intended and make me some money!
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUuwYWSEf6s


Nice! I've used these for a while now. If you go a little slower and a little closer to your work with the pressure knob set in about 3, you can get a super nice finish.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

PP&C Services said:


> Nice! I've used these for a while now. If you go a little slower and a little closer to your work with the pressure knob set in about 3, you can get a super nice finish.


Thanks. Not knowing where to set it for the first time I just set it in the middle. When I was done with the video I set the pressure a little lower and finished off the door at my normal pace. I really _was_ concentrating more on capturing it on tape, rather than my technique.


----------



## PP&C Services

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks. Not knowing where to set it for the first time I just set it in the middle. When I was done with the video I set the pressure a little lower and finished off the door at my normal pace. I really was concentrating more on capturing it on tape, rather than my technique.


I try to tell everyone I know that's a painter about these things. Most don't really know how well it works.


----------



## RH

PP&C Services said:


> Nice! I've used these for a while now. If you go a little slower and a little closer to your work with the pressure knob set in about 3, you can get a super nice finish.


Yeah - The videos I've seen (up till now ) have stressed being closer and going slower. I'm thinking you could lay it on pretty good on a flat horizontal surface.


----------



## RH

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks. Not knowing where to set it for the first time I just set it in the middle. When I was done with the video I set the pressure a little lower and finished off the door at my normal pace. I really _was_ concentrating more on capturing it on tape, rather than my technique.


So Paul, how did you feel about the end result?


----------



## PP&C Services

RH said:


> Yeah - The videos I've seen (up till now ) have stressed being closer and going slower. I'm thinking you could lay it on pretty good on a flat horizontal surface.


It will do vertical just as good. : D


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

RH said:


> So Paul, how did you feel about the end result?


It lays down a finish just as nice as any other airless I've ever owned, but in a compact package. I'm totally sold on it as long as it continues to function as its supposed to.


----------



## RH

I'm really getting jazzed about getting one of these. I have a a really big mantle top coming up and this seems like it will be just the tool for handling it. Also, it should be great for those occasional doors and smaller cabinet jobs I typically need to do.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

RH said:


> I'm really getting jazzed about getting one of these. I have a a really big mantle top coming up and this seems like it will be just the tool for handling it. Also, it should be great for those occasional doors and smaller cabinet jobs I typically need to do.


I think you'll like it. I was going back and forth about getting a new HVLP or the Proshot, and the Proshot was the winner. Each has its advantages and disadvantages, but for what I do the Proshot was a better choice.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

How many times can you repack this one?


----------



## RH

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I thought about the corded version when I was reading mixed reviews of the original. My reasoning was that it was at a price point that I could live with if it turned out to be a flop. But then the PS II came out and I jumped all in.


Don't they have a corded PS2 model or is that one called the Truecoat2? I'm thinking that for my needs a corded model might be a good way to go. Never need to worry about batteries that way.

My SW dealer has the PS2 for $499 plus a $75 rebate (or third battery). The manager of my regular supplier (a regional company) says they can get me one for $465 plus the rebate or battery. Seems reasonable.


----------



## RH

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I think you'll like it. I was going back and forth about getting a new HVLP or the Proshot, and the Proshot was the winner. Each has its advantages and disadvantages, but for what I do the Proshot was a better choice.


I have a pretty decent HVLP (4 stage FUJI) but have never been able to properly dial it in for larger surfaces using water based products. Love it for oils.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How many times can you repack this one?


My salesperson said there was no set amount of times like the previous version. I forgot to mention that mine came with a repack kit in the box. Not bad for $353.00 after the mail in rebate, plus tax.

Of course thats the sale price.


----------



## RH

Schmidt & Co. said:


> My salesperson said there was no set amount of times like the previous version. I forgot to mention that mine came with a repack kit in the box. Not bad for $353.00 after the mail in rebate, plus tax.
> 
> Of course thats the sale price.


Good price. I may need to do a little leveraging.:yes: 

We don't have a sales tax.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Schmidt & Co. said:


> My salesperson said there was no set amount of times like the previous version. I forgot to mention that mine came with a repack kit in the box. Not bad for $353.00 after the mail in rebate, plus tax.


$353 sounds like a good deal. Where did you get it?


----------



## vermontpainter

Schmidt & Co. said:


> My salesperson said there was no set amount of times like the previous version. I forgot to mention that mine came with a repack kit in the box. Not bad for $353.00 after the mail in rebate, plus tax.
> 
> Of course thats the sale price.


Good deal, Paul. Nice job on the video too. I have done a bunch that way...definitely forces you to keep on a eye on two things. I think you will like it. Be sure to spend the time with it on cleaning. Thats what pisses ProShots off the most, when they aren't cleaned well after use. Sometimes mentally it is hard to do. You spray for five minutes with it, and you don't want to spend much more than 5 minutes cleaning it. Spend about 20 minutes with it until you get to know it well. After a few uses, you should easily be down to the 8-10 min range. Still, far easier than flushing a hose and all that jazz.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> $353 sounds like a good deal. Where did you get it?


The big SW.


----------



## RH

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The big SW.


My SW guy and I are gonna have to talk. Taking Guido with me.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The big SW.


Hmm I'm gonna stop by in the morning.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

vermontpainter said:


> Good deal, Paul. Nice job on the video too. I have done a bunch that way...definitely forces you to keep on a eye on two things. I think you will like it. Be sure to spend the time with it on cleaning. Thats what pisses ProShots off the most, when they aren't cleaned well after use. Sometimes mentally it is hard to do. You spray for five minutes with it, and you don't want to spend much more than 5 minutes cleaning it. Spend about 20 minutes with it until you get to know it well. After a few uses, you should easily be down to the 8-10 min range. Still, far easier than flushing a hose and all that jazz.


Thanks Scott. I figured if _you_ could spray and shoot video at the same time, how hard could it be?  I'll give you credit though, not easy at all. 

I'm pretty anal about cleaning the insides of my sprayers and will take your advise to heart. Got the exterior immaculate after today, but we know that wont last.


----------



## RH

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Hmm I'm gonna stop by in the morning.


Let me know what kind of deal you get. When I go in I wanna' be able to say, "But Paul and Edgar got theirs for...". 

I'm sure that will allow me to swing a better price.


----------



## vermontpainter

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks Scott. I figured if _you_ could spray and shoot video at the same time, how hard could it be?  I'll give you credit though, not easy at all.
> 
> I'm pretty anal about cleaning the insides of my sprayers and will take your advise to heart. Got the exterior immaculate after today, but we know that wont last.


Its a good thing you took pics and vid of it all shiny new. After a bunch of scrubdowns, that shiny sparkly finish gets dull. 

Look forward to hearing how you use it and how it does for you. On the cleaning, be sure to use the pump armor. Give it a straight shot of it on final rinse every time and it will keep that potentially sticky plastic inlet valve all snotty.

Did you get the injection style pump armor with it?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

RH said:


> Let me know what kind of deal you get. When I go in I wanna' be able to say, "But Paul and Edgar got theirs for...".
> 
> I'm sure that will allow me to swing a better price.


Sure. I need to go by in the morning.


----------



## RH

vermontpainter said:


> Its a good thing you took pics and vid of it all shiny new. After a bunch of scrubdowns, that shiny sparkly finish gets dull.
> 
> Look forward to hearing how you use it and how it does for you. On the cleaning, be sure to use the pump armor. Give it a straight shot of it on final rinse every time and it will keep that potentially sticky plastic inlet valve all snotty.
> 
> Did you get the injection style pump armor with it?


Scott - 
I think I saw the use of the injection style pump armor in one of the Graco videos about this unit. But still, as a potential owner of one of these, I really appreciate these tips. Anything you've learned about keeping these units operating at peak performance is valuable info. Thanks for sharing (and hopefully you won't have to endure too many more PMs from me ). 
Dan


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

vermontpainter said:


> Did you get the injection style pump armor with it?


Yes sir. :yes:


----------



## vermontpainter

RH said:


> Scott -
> I think I saw the use of the injection style pump armor in one of the Graco videos about this unit. But still, as a potential owner of one of these, I really appreciate these tips. Anything you've learned about keeping these units operating at peak performance is valuable info. Thanks for sharing (and hopefully you won't have to endure too many more PMs from me ).
> Dan


Todd and I are constantly reminding each other of these little things that make a difference. Its especially important on tools like the Proshot that probably aren't everyday tools, but when you need it and are counting on it, it needs to be running smooth.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

vermontpainter said:


> Todd and I are constantly reminding each other of these little things that make a difference. Its especially important on tools like the Proshot that probably aren't everyday tools, but when you need it and are counting on it, it needs to be running smooth.


I'm still waiting for the video with all the cleaning tips.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

$499 plus tax.


----------



## vermontpainter

RH said:


> Scott -
> But still, as a potential owner of one of these, I really appreciate these tips. Anything you've learned about keeping these units operating at peak performance is valuable info. Thanks for sharing
> 
> Dan





ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'm still waiting for the video with all the cleaning tips.


We will be shooting very soon a video that compiles ProShot (and Handheld in general) operation and maintenance info in one place. 

On our site version of the PSII review, I have added video footage of our test prototype shooting doors vertically with latex primer and BM314 wb impervo. Paul, that might give you an idea of the pace we run the PS at in that type of application.


----------



## Jtpaintalot

Hey everyone, I researched all the new cordless model graco handhelds for months and in the end decided to go with the best one. It's prob over kill for what I do but I don't care time is money and I want the best equipment possible! I do mostly new construction , some repaints and a little commercial . The x force is awsome!!! I sprayed a brick fireplace, 2 doors and all the closets on my last repaint. Saved me so much time and money! You can tilt it right upside down while spraying. I didn't want the risk of the cheaper models spitting and couldn't stand the fact that you have to use seperate tips and housing for them. It was over priced though $1900 plus tax in bc ouch!


----------



## PP&C Services

Jtpaintalot said:


> Hey everyone, I researched all the new cordless model graco handhelds for months and in the end decided to go with the best one. It's prob over kill for what I do but I don't care time is money and I want the best equipment possible! I do mostly new construction , some repaints and a little commercial . The x force is awsome!!! I sprayed a brick fireplace, 2 doors and all the closets on my last repaint. Saved me so much time and money! You can tilt it right upside down while spraying. I didn't want the risk of the cheaper models spitting and couldn't stand the fact that you have to use seperate tips and housing for them. It was over priced though $1900 plus tax in bc ouch!


I've looked at these, but for what it is compared to the ProShot2/TrueCoat2, the price increase doesn't warrant the difference to me. Nice units though.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

RH said:


> Let me know what kind of deal you get. When I go in I wanna' be able to say, "But Paul and Edgar got theirs for...".
> 
> I'm sure that will allow me to swing a better price.


Did you get it yet? How much? Maybe we need to send some money to Paul so he can get it for us @ $353. or maybe not. What if he keeps them.


----------



## RH

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Did you get it yet? How much? Maybe we need to send some money to Paul so he can get it for us @ $353. or maybe not. What if he keeps them.


Still debating. $465 plus the rebate is the best I can get it for. 

Part of me is still thinking a new 395 Ultra would be a better investment - just in case.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

RH said:


> Part of me is still thinking a new 395 Ultra would be a better investment - just in case.


I think I'm gonna wait and just go for an HVLP. Titan 115 is been on my wish list for some time.


----------



## PP&C Services

RH said:


> Still debating. $465 plus the rebate is the best I can get it for.
> 
> Part of me is still thinking a new 395 Ultra would be a better investment - just in case.


Trust me, if you get one of these things, you won't regret it. Heck, I have 4 of them. If they weren't useful, I wouldn't have any.


----------



## PP&C Services

This is what I paid for the last unit I bought. It came with a $75.00 mail in rebate, or an extra battery. I chose the battery.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I guess you guys have to wait for a sale. Like I said, after the $75.00 mail in rebate mine came to $353.00 plus sales tax. I really DID wait for just the right time to buy. My thinking was if the total started getting in the $500- $600 range, I was just going to spend a little more and get a new HVLP instead. Very happy with my purchase so far.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I guess you guys have to wait for a sale. Like I said, after the $75.00 mail in rebate mine came to $353.00 plus sales tax. I really DID wait for just the right time to buy. My thinking was if the total started getting in the $500- $600 range, I was just going to spend a little more and get a new HVLP instead. Very happy with my purchase so far.


I guess I'll just wait for a miracle. It's a very good deal for around $350. I also think that for $500-$600 I will just go for an HVLP.


----------



## PP&C Services

Just for fun I put a 1224 tip in. As I figured, it spits and almost shoots it. Just a little Moe oomph, and it could handle it. : D


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

PP&C Services said:


> Just for fun I put a 1224 tip in. As I figured, it spits and almost shoots it. Just a little Moe oomph, and it could handle it. : D


Hey you are not helping. If I go buy one of those things for more than $500 it's your fault.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Can you guys spray XIM Peelbond with the PS II?


----------



## PP&C Services

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Can you guys spray XIM Peelbond with the PS II?


Haven't tried it. I'm going to see how well it handles some high build one of these days.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

PP&C Services said:


> Haven't tried it. I'm going to see how well it handles some high build one of these days.


Thanks man. Post some pics if you can.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

How is the tip selection on this thing? I need 311,411.413


----------



## PP&C Services

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How is the tip selection on this thing? I need 311,411.413


I can use all those in mine. I've used up to a 515 with no problems. I really need to see what it's capable of though. I know a 1224 is too big. Lol


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

PP&C Services said:


> I can use all those in mine. I've used up to a 515 with no problems. I really need to see what it's capable of though. I know a 1224 is too big. Lol


Did you modified the spray guard to use regular tips?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I guess you guys have to wait for a sale. Like I said, after the $75.00 mail in rebate mine came to $353.00 plus sales tax. I really DID wait for just the right time to buy. My thinking was if the total started getting in the $500- $600 range, I was just going to spend a little more and get a new HVLP instead. Very happy with my purchase so far.


I have yet to find a need for the PS. my carbon hvlp is just as sufficient plus. I don't buy for a sale, only when in need.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

ewingpainting.net said:


> I have yet to find a need for the PS. my carbon hvlp is just as sufficient plus. I don't buy for a sale, only when in need.


It's a convenience tool that I thought would help out in situations where I dont want to break out the airless or AAA. It worked just as expected on my one job so far. I don't really want to drop the coin on a new HVLP system at the moment, so this fits the bill for me.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Schmidt & Co. said:


> It's a convenience tool that I thought would help out in situations where I dont want to break out the airless or AAA. It worked just as expected on my one job so far. I don't really want to drop the coin on a new HVLP system at the moment, so this fits the bill for me.


I am sure it fits for you. the hvlp system is one of the 1st tools I got. I can't see the ps fitting my needs. if my hvlp system died today I would be in the market for a new one not a PS. its not that hard to break it out, I have used a hvlp, sprayed a wall out and had it cleaned up less than 30 min. I'm sure you could do the same with the PS, prob in less time, idk I never owned one. I know a hvlp can be used beyond a use of a PS. 

I'm not sayin there bad, I just haven't found a need for it other than the need to just simply play with it.


----------



## PP&C Services

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Did you modified the spray guard to use regular tips?


Yes I did. That's the first thing I done before I even sprayed with them. Easy to do with a sharp utility knife.


----------



## PP&C Services

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Did you modified the spray guard to use regular tips?


Yes I did. That's the first thing I done before I even sprayed with them. Easy to do with a sharp utility knife.


----------



## Jmayspaint

PP&C Services said:


> Yes I did. That's the first thing I done before I even sprayed with them. Easy to do with a sharp utility knife.


I'm interested in doing this. What kind of tips fit? The regular rac5?


----------



## PP&C Services

joshmays1976 said:


> I'm interested in doing this. What kind of tips fit? The regular rac5?


Rac5 and RacX will fit but it's not capable of supporting the RacX


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

PP&C Services said:


> Yes I did. That's the first thing I done before I even sprayed with them. Easy to do with a sharp utility knife.


I did that to my Truecoat that I had. But when I get the PS II I will keep as it is.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Found another use for my Proshot today and and it made painting this medallion as easy as pie. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter

Cool, Paul. Still working good?

I shot the lattice around a deck this week with the TC Plus. Have a bulkhead to do next week. Haven't shot one of those with handheld before.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

vermontpainter said:


> Cool, Paul. Still working good?
> 
> I shot the lattice around a deck this week with the TC Plus. Have a bulkhead to do next week. Haven't shot one of those with handheld before.


Yep, still working just fine. It was just the perfect tool for the medallion and made the job allot easier in this case. Still happy with my purchase. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## DeanV

Maybe someday.

This year:

3rd Festool Vac Check
AAA unit for clears (dedicated units for clear and solids for shop spraying) Next
New computer (MacAir???) Maybe

TC+ will need to wait for a 2014 if they are still kicking. I need to see a good year of service from most users before I will try that again.


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Found another use for my Proshot today and and it made painting this medallion as easy as pie. :thumbsup:


Been there and yes it is nice to pull out a handheld. 


DeanV said:


> Maybe someday.
> 
> This year:
> 
> 3rd Festool Vac Check
> AAA unit for clears (dedicated units for clear and solids for shop spraying) Next
> New computer (MacAir???) Maybe
> 
> TC+ will need to wait for a 2014 if they are still kicking. I need to see a good year of service from most users before I will try that again.


Baller.


----------



## PatsPainting

DeanV said:


> Maybe someday.
> 
> This year:
> 
> 3rd Festool Vac Check
> AAA unit for clears (dedicated units for clear and solids for shop spraying) Next
> New computer (MacAir???) Maybe
> 
> TC+ will need to wait for a 2014 if they are still kicking. I need to see a good year of service from most users before I will try that again.


I was thinking on jumping on the festool bandwagon but decided against it - bought this hepa vac for $400.00 on ebay the other day.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting

I also have a proshot but a corded one - had it for a few years now. Still works but don't really use it much. Sprayed about 8 shutters a month ago and it worked great.

Pat


----------



## Damon T

PatsPainting said:


> I was thinking on jumping on the festool bandwagon but decided against it - bought this hepa vac for $400.00 on ebay the other day.
> 
> Pat


You're a rebel Pat! 
Those Feins are nice too! I have a couple of the older model. They just won't die! 
I do like the brake feature on my Festool. My Feins were always rolling out of the back of the van and landing on their heads. Busted the handles pretty quick. Still work even though the top is battered. They look like R2D2 had a hard day fighting the evil empire!


----------



## PatsPainting

Damon T said:


> You're a rebel Pat!
> Those Feins are nice too! I have a couple of the older model. They just won't die!
> I do like the brake feature on my Festool. My Feins were always rolling out of the back of the van and landing on their heads. Busted the handles pretty quick. Still work even though the top is battered. They look like R2D2 had a hard day fighting the evil empire!


I did my research and they seem to be a toss up between the two. both have auto starts, variable suctions control and both seem to be real quite compared to others. I did see a few say the handle is cheap on the fein and that almost made me go the other way, but I think I might make a mod or two before I use it. The main reason why I wanted the fein was because it just looked easier to hang from a ladder. That's where I needed it the most. I dunno if I made the right choice but I guess I will find out. It was cheaper too. $368.00 + $22.00 to ship it.

Pat


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Thanks Dean for turning the Proshot thread into a vacuum thread.

Damm Mods!


----------



## Damon T

Funny how Festool threads never turn into proshot threads.


----------



## vermontpainter

Damon T said:


> Funny how Festool threads never turn into proshot threads.


You should stop by our shop sometime. We are that random. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> You should stop by our shop sometime. We are that random. :jester:


It is on my bucket list.


----------



## squid

Pulled the trigger on a PS 2 yesterday. What a cool tool. I can't remember ever being so stoked about a new tool. Perfect job for it. Condo repaint- spruce up for sale. BM ult sp 500 white on ceiling and walls- 440i ;Ben semi navajo white on trim-PS 2. Hammer time!


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

squid said:


> Pulled the trigger on a PS 2 yesterday. What a cool tool. I can't remember ever being so stoked about a new tool. Perfect job for it. Condo repaint- spruce up for sale. BM ult sp 500 white on ceiling and walls- 440i ;Ben semi navajo white on trim-PS 2. Hammer time!


Cool! Let us know what you think about it after you actually get a chance to use it!


----------



## mr.fixit

ROOMINADAY said:


> Have a PS. One dead battery and hard to prime once in a while.


 
they have upgraded the batteries the problem however is the new batteries don't fit the older machines


----------



## ewingpainting.net

mr.fixit said:


> they have upgraded the batteries the problem however is the new batteries don't fit the older machines


Sounds like the iphone

....


----------



## vermontpainter

mr.fixit said:


> they have upgraded the batteries the problem however is the new batteries don't fit the older machines


Are you sure?

Mine are all interchangeable across the different units. Even 18 volt batts on 20v units, and vice versa. The batteries and chargers are all compatible as far as I have seen.


----------



## squid

Scott, can I expect the same problems with the inlet valve on a PS II or did they fix the problem? After reading through the manual I find it interesting that there are no moving parts to lubricate, did I miss something?


----------



## squid

Anyway, saw a nice little boost in my productivity this week thanks to my new toy. Lower pressure settings and slower pace was the way to go. 
My finish was ok for this job, but l need to spend some time with it.


It's a nice complementary tool to an airless but by no means replaces one. The average joe doesn't have enough arm strength.

This is the first tool I've ever bought that is marketed as repairable. An inlet/outlet repair kit was inculded.


----------



## vermontpainter

squid said:


> Scott, can I expect the same problems with the inlet valve on a PS II or did they fix the problem? After reading through the manual I find it interesting that there are no moving parts to lubricate, did I miss something?


Sq

I don't know that they changed the inlet valve itself that much but they did make it easier to lubricate with the pump armor injector. Use that after you clean, and I'd bet you don't get the sticking inlet valve issue.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I got a PS2 a couple months ago and haven't even taken it out of the box yet. 

Next week I'm gonna have a chance to finally use it, looking forward to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## squid

vermontpainter said:


> Sq
> 
> I don't know that they changed the inlet valve itself that much but they did make it easier to lubricate with the pump armor injector. Use that after you clean, and I'd bet you don't get the sticking inlet valve issue.


 I figured they kept the same valve since they were nice enough to include the repair kit. My question was about a piston lube. I guess we've come to an age of self lubricating parts.


----------



## vermontpainter

squid said:


> I figured they kept the same valve since they were nice enough to include the repair kit. My question was about a piston lube. I guess we've come to an age of self lubricating parts.


I think you only have to run a bit of the pump armor through it to get that effect.


----------



## squid

Will do, thanks. Time to do some bladework on the guard.


----------



## vermontpainter

squid said:


> Will do, thanks. Time to do some bladework on the guard.


Soak it in some warm soapy water and use a toothpick.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Well I finally took it out of the box and ran some paint through it. 

We did a condo repaint that's a rental. They had 10 nasty looking metal louver bi-fold doors that were factory finished. 

I shot them with aqualock then two coats of super paint semi, nothing fancy. Then I did some door jams and doors. 

Overall I liked it but I'm not much of an expert when it comes to spraying so my opinion so kinda worthless. :yes:

Setup was easy breezy and clean up wasn't too bad. It took longer to clean than it should have because I read the directions a million times to make sure I did it properly. Next time will be faster having done it twice already. :yes:

It's obviously a not as comfortable to use as a traditional spray gun, but it's easy to transport and easy to clean. It layed down a good finish without fingering or pulsating. 

The customer commented on how nice the doors look so I'm happy. It's a good tool for the right job. I can see myself using once or twice every couple months. 





















:thumbsup:


----------



## simplycovered

haven't had much luck finding parts for my proshot here in Hamilton,, maybe I have to drive to the states,, would the packing part fit in the older version? Does anyone have tips on how to cut down on the spitting? I sprayed some new wainscot and doors this week , should have looked fabulous but there's a few spit marks , I strain the paint but still there's dirt.. I find soaking the packing part in xylene for an hour and then rinsing it under a powerful garden hose brings them back sometimes, just be sure to remove the bottom ring washer or it'll get lost.


----------



## mudbone

Rbriggs82 said:


> Well I finally took it out of the box and ran some paint through it.
> 
> We did a condo repaint that's a rental. They had 10 nasty looking metal louver bi-fold doors that were factory finished.
> 
> I shot them with aqualock then two coats of super paint semi, nothing fancy. Then I did some door jams and doors.
> 
> Overall I liked it but I'm not much of an expert when it comes to spraying so my opinion so kinda worthless. :yes:
> 
> Setup was easy breezy and clean up wasn't too bad. It took longer to clean than it should have because I read the directions a million times to make sure I did it properly. Next time will be faster having done it twice already. :yes:
> 
> It's obviously a not as comfortable to use as a traditional spray gun, but it's easy to transport and easy to clean. It layed down a good finish without fingering or pulsating.
> 
> The customer commented on how nice the doors look so I'm happy. It's a good tool for the right job. I can see myself using once or twice every couple months.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18230
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


 It looks to me like you could see yourself in those doors!:whistling2:


----------



## squid

Ryan be sure to modify your guard to make the tip removable. I thoroughly cleaned before I did and found a bunch of residue after removing the tip.


----------



## Rbriggs82

squid said:


> Ryan be sure to modify your guard to make the tip removable. I thoroughly cleaned before I did and found a bunch of residue after removing the tip.


How did you go about modifying it? I thought it was kinda dumb that the tip couldn't come out to clean it better.


----------



## squid

Its basically the same guard with a small chunk of plastic that retains the tip. Remove guard/tip, remove filter. With a sharp blade cut an approximate 2cm by 10cm notch to allow tip to come out.

Gaurd will now accept rac5 and racx tips.

Walla


----------



## capepainter

Just bought the pro shot fine finish ,their having a 200 dollar mail in rebate and its tax free weekend here in Massachusetts ,so I saved some .


----------



## cdaniels

capepainter said:


> Just bought the pro shot fine finish ,their having a 200 dollar mail in rebate and its tax free weekend here in Massachusetts ,so I saved some .


Good deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## TLC Painting

Rbriggs82 said:


> How did you go about modifying it? I thought it was kinda dumb that the tip couldn't come out to clean it better.


Hey Buddy,
I had one and well.... I killed it in 2 months, 
I thought it was cool at first but now I think it's a gimmick.
I would rather use a HVL or P Airless FF tip 210 or 310.
Can any of you guys tell me When painters starting painting just the faces on exterior window and door trim?
Doesn't anybody 3D trim anymore?
I still do!!!


----------



## bskerley

vermontpainter said:


> If you own a ProShot and are interested in optimizing it for performance, I thought it would be appropriate to dedicate a thread to the topic.
> 
> If theres enough interest, I think I can help. I have been meaning to write an article on this, but its been a little busy lately.
> 
> Step one...Start here to find the inlet valve that is probably sticking:


Am I missing something, where the hell is step 2


----------



## vermontpainter

bskerley said:


> Am I missing something, where the hell is step 2


Next step would be to carefully remove the inlet valve with needle nose pliers. Soak it in pump armour and carefully clean. Reinstall it. Charge the battery and run pump armour through the gun. 

This is just general upkeep stuff, you may or may not have other types of issues but this sequence will make a unhappy PS happy alot of the time. 

Good luck.


----------



## RH

So what's the updated verdict on the new *PS2*? 

Is everyone who bought one over the last few months still satisfied with their machine?


----------



## squid

I love it Dan. My last job I had my airless in latex and didn't want to switch over. So I pulled out the PS & dumped BM 217 on the new built in. This job, slantfin radiator covers in the garage. This weekend, rims I just picked up for snow tires and two cast iron radiators as we are switching from steam to a propane fired hot water system.

An HVLP or airless would still be better for your finest finishes. But, you can come up with something that looks awesome once you get the hang of it.

No regrets here.


----------



## Rbriggs82

RH said:


> So what's the updated verdict on the new PS2?
> 
> Is everyone who bought one over the last few months still satisfied with their machine?


Used it to paint a small bathroom ceiling with popcorn and a skylight. That'll be my second time using it, so far so good. :thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Any updates on this ?


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

*Is your Proshot not spraying?...Or if it stops check this*.

Here's one more thing to check when diagnosing.

My sprayer was acting up...would spray just a short burst and stop. It would kinda prime.

I kept switching from prime to spray and back. Nothing. Seemed to unclog and spray for a couple seconds then stop.

I changed the parts that came with my free repair kit. Nothing. 

Called tech support to report. Its only 3 months old. Must be clogged up inside they said. So I rinsed with warm water and krud kutter the best I could utilizing the pump armour bottle...Nothing. Messed around with the inlet valve and anything else short of opening up the gun. Nothing.

Finally figured it out. 

Three tiny holes in the clear tubing of the suction tube. They were barely noticeable. I had already checked the tube in the beginning but did not notice due to how the tube closes up on itself. They were close to the clamp on the top.

Must have cleaned too aggressively. The plastic is too thin, but needed for the swing action of the tube. Found the part online for $29 bucks. I wanted to replace with my own tubing and screw clamps, but I would loose the ability to get the last of the paint when the gun is tilted, there's not much paint to work with already so I don't want to do that. I'll prob just order a new one.

Anyways, I hope this helps you guys out.


----------



## Shakey0818

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> *Is your Proshot not spraying?...Or if it stops check this*.
> 
> Here's one more thing to check when diagnosing.
> 
> My sprayer was acting up...would spray just a short burst and stop. It would kinda prime.
> 
> I kept switching from prime to spray and back. Nothing. Seemed to unclog and spray for a couple seconds then stop.
> 
> I changed the parts that came with my free repair kit. Nothing.
> 
> Called tech support to report. Its only 3 months old. Must be clogged up inside they said. So I rinsed with warm water and krud kutter the best I could utilizing the pump armour bottle...Nothing. Messed around with the inlet valve and anything else short of opening up the gun. Nothing.
> 
> Finally figured it out.
> 
> Three tiny holes in the clear tubing of the suction tube. They were barely noticeable. I had already checked the tube in the beginning but did not notice due to how the tube closes up on itself. They were close to the clamp on the top.
> 
> Must have cleaned too aggressively. The plastic is too thin, but needed for the swing action of the tube. Found the part online for $29 bucks. I wanted to replace with my own tubing and screw clamps, but I would loose the ability to get the last of the paint when the gun is tilted, there's not much paint to work with already so I don't want to do that. I'll prob just order a new one.
> 
> Anyways, I hope this helps you guys out.


I was having the same problem 1/2 way through a deck.I will have a hard time cleaning mine.I got pissed cause i only used it 2 times and threw it aside and let it dry with paint all up in it.Worse case scenario is i buy a new one,try to lean mine a bit and return it in the new ones package and play Joe the dope.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Did some of you tried spraying XIM Peelbond with the Proshot II. How did it go? I finally have a job where I could use one next month when I start my exterior season.

Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Paradigmzz

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Did some of you tried spraying XIM Peelbond with the Proshot II. How did it go? I finally have a job where I could use one next month when I start my exterior season.
> 
> Any input will be appreciated.


Your just trying to piss off all those Northerners arent you?:whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Paradigmzz said:


> Your just trying to piss off all those Northerners arent you?:whistling2:


I'm actually being serious. 

* Poor souls they still don't know what to use in those nail holes.


----------



## Damon T

Used my PS original today and it didn't suck! Had to paint a fireplace with big old stones and the PS dim if good with a freshly charged battery. I think that's the key with this one, fresh batteries. 
Went ahead and shot out a metal door before cleaning up. The 2-11 worked good. I like when the thing does what it's supposed to! I just learned long ago it's not for fine finish work.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Damon T said:


> Used my PS original today and it didn't suck! Had to paint a fireplace with big old stones and the PS dim if good with a freshly charged battery. I think that's the key with this one, fresh batteries.
> Went ahead and shot out a metal door before cleaning up. The 2-11 worked good. I like when the thing does what it's supposed to! I just learned long ago it's not for fine finish work.


Are we talking about the PS II right? 

How many and what spray tip sizes come with the PS II?

Not for fine finish huh? But does it work to spray a front door right?


----------



## Damon T

Nope I have the PS 1. Old school. Great for work you don't care about. I was doing an ugly rental repaint yesterday so it was great for the fireplace and actually did pretty good on the metal door. I stuck s hair dryer on it after shooting to prevent sags. I would hope the PS 2 would be better. The pulsating in the spray us the biggest drawback. And short battery life. My batteries are the warranty replacement ones. Still short life.


----------



## Painter-Aaron

Damon T said:


> Nope I have the PS 1. Old school. Great for work you don't care about. I was doing an ugly rental repaint yesterday so it was great for the fireplace and actually did pretty good on the metal door. I stuck s hair dryer on it after shooting to prevent sags. I would hope the PS 2 would be better. The pulsating in the spray us the biggest drawback. And short battery life. My batteries are the warranty replacement ones. Still short life.


I just bought the fine finish it works alright but the battery life is about 45 min I would say. It does come with two though so I always keep one charging. 

If it gets low on paint it spits or if you have it pointed in too much of a slant it can spray a little but you always have to prime the valves before you spray further as it will spit. 

I would say it does an alright job but it doesn't replace the hvlp for really fine finishes


----------



## Jtpaintalot

Hd xforce for life! Love this machine . Yes it's over priced but it makes me $$$$. And you can tip it upside down and spray whatever the .... I want! You do want 3 batteries for sure though. But at least I can use the same graco tips as I would with my other graco units. Worth the dough if you have the sales for it !


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Jtpaintalot said:


> Hd xforce for life! Love this machine . Yes it's over priced but it makes me $$$$. And you can tip it upside down and spray whatever the .... I want! You do want 3 batteries for sure though. But at least I can use the same graco tips as I would with my other graco units. Worth the dough if you have the sales for it !


Pfffft! If I'm going to spend $2000 on a sprayer. I will go with a graco 695 and then we can talk about a shìtload of money. : insert not fùckìng around smily here:


----------



## Jtpaintalot

Ya well for the amount of jobs I do mostly managing on my own I needed to save time on garage doors / man doors and exterior gables ect. Before this sprayer I wouldn't dig out a regular airless for a couple gables or a door or 2 and now I do! So that = $ saved so to me it makes sense. I'm not comparing it to spending money value to another airless wise guy I've already got 5 sprayers. It's a convience tool that yes is overpriced but works well and is always in my back seat ready to be in the palm of my hand .


----------



## Damon T

Jtpaintalot said:


> Hd xforce for life! Love this machine . Yes it's over priced but it makes me $$$$. And you can tip it upside down and spray whatever the .... I want! You do want 3 batteries for sure though. But at least I can use the same graco tips as I would with my other graco units. Worth the dough if you have the sales for it !


Sounds cool. It's always better to pay more for a tool you use a lot and like than a tool that doesn't cost as much but you never use. I use my festool setup all the time and am always glad I got it. A shout out to VP and all the festool-heads for steering me right!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Damon T said:


> Sounds cool. It's always better to pay more for a tool you use a lot and like than a tool that doesn't cost as much but you never use. I use my festool setup all the time and am always glad I got it. A shout out to VP and all the festool-heads for steering me right!


Hey dude! Stay on topic please.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Can you use the same tips with the PS I and the PS II?


----------



## RichieRich292

I recently bought one from my brother in law and it won't spray or prime. Any suggestions?


----------



## Damon T

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Hey dude! Stay on topic please.


How about those Seahawks?!


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Damon T said:


> How about those Hawks?!


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I almost bought a ps, but the capsray fullfilled the need. I still haven't found a need for this thingy


----------



## Paint and Hammer

My first one died in less than 10 gallons. I kicked myself that I maybe wasn't diligent enough in cleaning it.

I bought my second one this summer. Cleaned and cared for....got about 25 gallons through it and it not holding pressure and knocking. Time for repack?? Think I'll just buy another 390 next time.


----------



## Workaholic

Paint and Hammer said:


> My first one died in less than 10 gallons. I kicked myself that I maybe wasn't diligent enough in cleaning it.
> 
> I bought my second one this summer. Cleaned and cared for....got about 25 gallons through it and it not holding pressure and knocking. Time for repack?? Think I'll just buy another 390 next time.


Luck of the draw I guess Paul. The PS FF I picked up still is spraying. I got it a couple yrs ago but I am not sure how many gallons have gone through it.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Workaholic said:


> Luck of the draw I guess Paul. The PS FF I picked up still is spraying. I got it a couple yrs ago but I am not sure how many gallons have gone through it.


Weird. 

I still love the idea behind it and my painters loved picking it up for random stuff, but I'm discouraged on longevity. We'll repack and see if that does it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Workaholic said:


> Luck of the draw I guess Paul. The PS FF I picked up still is spraying. I got it a couple yrs ago but I am not sure how many gallons have gone through it.


Expensive to be lucky!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Ok. PS II owners. How are this things holding up?


----------



## Rbriggs82

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Ok. PS II owners. How are this things holding up?


All good here. Haven't used it in a month or so but the last time I did it worked great.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Good with me also. Just like Briggs, I haven't used it in a few months. Actually, the last time I used it was on some exterior shutters prolly in September. It's still an niche tool, and you can't expect it to perform like an HVLP, or a regular airless. But for a small project or two, it dose just fine.


----------



## ejs

I bought one of the first electric pro shots, and my call it put out a lot of paint and it seemed I was on the edge of failure all the time especially painting doors vertically, however after 60 gallons it went south, my fault, oil base on a hot day and couldn't clean it well enough. I like them, working alone, 30 lengths of base, 3-4 doors and painting gables for example, hard to beat. To finish cleaning I pour throat seal liberally in the tip end and intake also run it a few seconds and that's it. I have the newer model Pro Shot ll and would like to know if anyone has used a ff tip on them or if they are compatible. Worth a try I think.


----------



## squid

Doesn't come out on every job, but real handy when it does. Couple jobs ago, HO wanted a/c vent grills painted to match grasscloth color. I like it for small alkyd applications. Takes very little spirits to clean up.


----------



## Hines Painting

Besides battery vs. cord... Is there any difference between the Truecoat Pro II Electric and cordless?

I've been thinking of buying one for the random times I have to paint 1 door, or a closet or a set of shutters, stuff like that.

I'm certain the Cord wouldn't bother me, but I didn't know if there was any other differences. I couldn't see anything from graco's site.


----------



## jhudson

Pro Shots are POS. Threw mine in garbage and gave the batteries away


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

So. what is the verdict at this time? Is the PS II worth the $500? I never got one


----------



## Painter-Aaron

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> So. what is the verdict at this time? Is the PS II worth the $500? I never got one



No. I've used mine only a handful of times. It was annoying to use, it didn't give any warning to low paint it just spits and screws everything up. Mine isn't working at all now 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Painter-Aaron said:


> No. I've used mine only a handful of times. It was annoying to use, it didn't give any warning to low paint it just spits and screws everything up. Mine isn't working at all now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


Do you have the 2nd version??


----------



## Boco

I looked at the 2nd version today, manager wanted me to get a corded one because there have been complaints about the batteries. My 395 keeps clogging up at the shutoff nozzle. Had to deal with it and the heat all day because i aint buying a corded version. Anyways i would probly invest in a new 440 or 395 before I drop the $500 on the proshot. Dont get me wrong they are a good tool when they are working but just too many issues for me.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Boco said:


> I looked at the 2nd version today, manager wanted me to get a corded one because there have been complaints about the batteries. My 395 keeps clogging up at the shutoff nozzle. Had to deal with it and the heat all day because i aint buying a corded version. Anyways i would probly invest in a new 440 or 395 before I drop the $500 on the proshot. Dont get me wrong they are a good tool when they are working but just too many issues for me.


What's wrong with the batteries? I own a 490 but I could use the PS to spray a couple doors every now and then.


----------



## Boco

I will have to find out more. Paint store was slammed today and didnt stick around for details. All i know is my local PPG stopped carrying the cordless version due to some returns. I was ready to buy one but all they had was corded.
.


----------



## Painter-Aaron

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Do you have the 2nd version??



I have the pro shot fine finish. 
I bought it to refinish some cabinets 

If you tilt it too much you have to re prime or purge it. I know it has that flexible tube, but you literally have to remove th cup and place it In the position you want it in 
If you don't know to purge it it will suddenly stop mid spray and spit all over 

Maybe I just suck at using it idk 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## journeymanPainter

My business partner really wants to buy one, we already have an AAA 290, Graco 395, 490, 1000+ max (695), and an HVLP.

Do you guys see us using it much, and what for?

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Any members care to update how these things are holding up??

Thanks


----------



## Painter-Aaron

My first one didn't impress me At all and then it seized 

So I got another one in warranty . As long as you keep the batteries charged, this one seems to work a lot better . Just have to refill the paint container often


----------



## driftweed

We are currently putting ours through the wringer. 40 apartment repaints, and we are dedicating it to trim/doors. I modified it to take a 210 FF tip and man is it smooth. When the airlesco went down this weekend, it was nice to have the proshot as a go to backup for edging ceilings. It does get heavy though after a while.

But as I said, if it survives the 150 doors, and 40 apartments this month we will know we have a winner.

The backpack on the other hand is not working out so well. Turns out that the inlet tube in the tank likes to separate and without warning, you get shut down. Then you have to finger the dang thing out of the paint, hook it back up, etc... Tomorrow I am going to gorrilla glue that stupid thing in place.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Do you guys own the ProShot II or the first model with fixed pressure?


----------



## driftweed

Proshot 2. I booked the door job end of last season., & picked up the proshot 2 & back pack back in october.


----------



## Boco

Proshot II. It comes with liners.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Boco said:


> Proshot II. It comes with liners.


Do you think knowing that it comes with a few plastic bags is going to make me pay $500 for it. :no:


----------



## Boco

I paid $125 for a corded model on a closeout sale.:thumbup: I am using it tomorrow for an entry door.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Boco said:


> I paid $125 for a corded model on a closeout sale.:thumbup: I am using it tomorrow for an entry door.


I was referring to the Pro model being sold at SW. I had the homeowner corded model from Lowes and I wasn't impressed.


----------



## driftweed

After using it today, I slammed through 8 "tanks" in less than 30 minutes. By tank I mean the one that comes with the gun. 

We shot at a downward 45 degree angle for trim, then straight up doing door frames, & even tilted it on its side. No issues at all. 

The batteries charge faster than you need them. 

I walk in the room with a proshot in one hand, airless gun in another. Do a quick lap for trim with the proshot and sit it down and blast out the walls.


----------



## Boco

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I was referring to the Pro model being sold at SW. I had the homeowner corded model from Lowes and I wasn't impressed.


 True coat II pro model comes with cord or not. Works great. Ebay


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

driftweed said:


> After using it today, I slammed through 8 "tanks" in less than 30 minutes. By tank I mean the one that comes with the gun.
> 
> We shot at a downward 45 degree angle for trim, then straight up doing door frames, & even tilted it on its side. No issues at all.
> 
> The batteries charge faster than you need them.
> 
> I walk in the room with a proshot in one hand, airless gun in another. Do a quick lap for trim with the proshot and sit it down and blast out the walls.


How much did you pay for it?


----------



## hammerhead

Boco said:


> True coat II pro model comes with cord or not. Works great. Ebay


what really is the difference between the 2 besides Lowes brand and SW?


----------



## Boco

Prices range from $149.00 to $650.00. Lowes sells some Dyi units with less adjustability and power. Pro models need to be serviced at 200gal. Lowes at 100 gal. Some high end units are fine finishes. I got one on the cheap as 3rd or 4th sprayer. Its really what I was looking for to do some small 900 sqft one room cabins Interior and exterior. Just too much monkeying around trying to keep all your lines clean when going from shellac to waterboune to penetrating oil. Not to mention entry doors and color changes. My partner bought one a few years back and had issues with batteries and service. I used it for about a week and it was great for trim. He bought another and his daughter used it as a spray tan applicator and never cleaned it. LOL used once and it was done.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Boco said:


> Prices range from $149.00 to $650.00. Lowes sells some Dyi units with less adjustability and power. Pro models need to be serviced at 200gal. Lowes at 100 gal. Some high end units are fine finishes. I got one on the cheap as 3rd or 4th sprayer. Its really what I was looking for to do some small 900 sqft one room cabins Interior and exterior. Just too much monkeying around trying to keep all your lines clean when going from shellac to waterboune to penetrating oil. Not to mention entry doors and color changes. My partner bought one a few years back and had issues with batteries and service. I used it for about a week and it was great for trim. He bought another and his daughter used it as a spray tan applicator and never cleaned it. LOL used once and it was done.


Thanks. but I'm only interested in the ProShot II version. The True Coat it only has like 4 or 5 spray tips available and they look a little weird.


----------



## Mike2coat

Tonyg said:


> My PS will spray water but can't handle paint. I doubt I have had more than 4-5 gallons through it. Already had the defective batteries replaced but now cant even use it. I love using it when it runs well but it has been a disappointment for me.


I have the same problem , seems to get worse with one battery from the other


----------

